# dentastix warning



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i recently started a thread about dentistix asking if anyone had bought them and how they liked them. i purchased a bag of them and the first one coco ate in two minutes. they are for tartar control so i would expect her to chew for awhile like a bully stick. this evening i gave her another, it got lodged in her throat sideways, she was gagging and pawing at her face. it was very frightening. my DH was able to remove it carefully, needless to say it went into the trash with the whole bag! i am thankfull we were right there when it happened.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that but I am happy you were able to remove it and Coco is okay.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I'm glad Coco is okay. That must have been very scary.

My boys used to like Dentastix, but I haven't given them to them in a long time. They prefer chewies like flossies, snozzles....basically animal parts!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is so very scary ! Anything that can break off is potentially dangerous. One has to always be vigilant and yet, one major reason people get chews for their dogs is so that the dog is busy while they are away. It can happen to anyone. Scary ! I'm very glad to hear Coco is o.k. Phew!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, so glad she's okay. I will never buy those now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Judy, thanks so much for the warning - I am so glad that Coco is ok!!
I thought about buying them, and am one who only gives stuff like that when I leave - so I will NOT be buying them!!!


----------

